# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy plasma khởi động lên, chuẩn bị cắt thì máy tắt.

## vanlam1102

Cái này hơi dài dòng, bạn của e mới lắp 1 máy plasma, đã khử nhiễu ở 3 bộ driver xyz, khử nhiễu nguồn plasma.
máy khởi động lên dc, có cháy tia lửa nhưng khi bắt đầu cắt thì máy tắt.
gỡ bộ THC ra thì máy chạy ok. các bác cao thủ giúp dùm e với ạ. e cám ơn nhiều lắm.

e nợ hình.

----------


## ahdvip

Vậy bộ THC đó nguồn gốc thế nào vậy anh. THC liên quan trực tiếp đến nguồn plasma nên có thể nhiễu bắt nguồn từ đó.

----------


## CKD

Rất có khã năng nhiễu đi ngượt từ thc.
Thc này có thể là loại diy, người diy ít kinh nghiệm về lọc nhiễu cũng như lọc hf nên dẫn đến tình trạng trên.
Giải pháp thì cũng có.. nhưng cần nhiều thông tin cụ thể hơn về hệ thống.

----------


## Diyodira

Máy plasma hãng hay diy, dùng nguồn cắt loại gì có bắn lửa tự động khg? Thc loại gì? Chụp hình chi tiết tủ điện và giàn cơ thì dễ phán hơn.

----------


## hancatemc.com

"Gỡ THC ra thì máy chạy ok": nghĩa là bạn ko dùng THC, cho CNC ra lệnh Start đóng nguồn plasma, nâng hạ mỏ bằng tay, CNC Plasma vẫn cắt bình thường? Hay chỉ chạy ko CNC hoặc chỉ bật Plasma? Bệnh này thì dễ xử lý, tuy nhiên thông tin bạn đưa ra chưa đủ nên chưa thể tư vấn đc. thân!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hancatemc.com

Bạn đã đấu đúng +/- cho THC chưa? Và nhớ là phải đấu đằng trước phần cao áp của nguồn Plasma nhé. Khả năng cao là do nhiễu nguồn Plasma, và phương án tối ưu là bạn nên thay nguồn Plasma chất lượng cao Thermal Dynamics của bên mình đi. Sẽ ok thôi  :Big Grin:  (không cần lọc nguồn vẫn ok)

----------

